# Tropica substrate or plant soil? Which is dark brown spheres?



## peaches (12 Feb 2022)

Has tropica plant soil substrate changed lately?  I used it 3 years since and it was mostly even 2 or 3mm spheres which weren't hard.  
Upgraded my tank, bought what I thought was the same stuff, it's strange and tan coloured fine like sand.    So as I was on tank upgrade day, I decided to use it on the bottom, and cap it with the old soil.   That worked.  But thought I would buy some new stuff...checked the packet, it seemed to be brown ... opened it, its brown dust with occasional 2 or 3 mm spheres!   This is labelled Tropica substrate.  It's very thin and dusty...  please, if you know which one is the dark brown spheres, put me out of my misery!!!


----------



## GHNelson (12 Feb 2022)

Hi
Think they are different products!
Substrate goes below gravel





						Tropica Substrate - concentrated bottom layer for aquariums - Tropica Aquarium Plants
					

Tropica’s Plant Care products cover the most vital needs, which you have to fulfil as an aquarist, in order to ensure that your fish and plants thrive optimally.




					tropica.com
				



Soil/Powder you can use on their own!


----------



## peaches (13 Feb 2022)

Ah, the one I want can be used on its own.  I don't know its correct name.  I need to go onto a shop and look at them.


----------



## GHNelson (13 Feb 2022)

Tropica Soil or Powder!





						Aquarium Soil - a perfect, complete bottom layer for aquariums - Tropica Aquarium Plants
					

Tropica Aquarium Soil, complete and active bottom layer. Improves colours and growth of the aquarium plants. Lowers the pH. Crystal clear water.




					tropica.com
				



The powder has smaller sized pellets for use in Nano Tanks!
Or you can also use it in the foreground to blend in the larger Tropica Soil.
hoggie


----------

